# Авиация > До 1945 >  Летчики Смоленск 1930-1936

## Andry33

*Счеснулевич Антон Станиславович 1896 г.р.*
9-я авиаэскадрилья имени К. Е. Ворошилова (9-я авиаэскадрилья БВО)

_«Памятка истребителю по технике выполнения фигур высшего пилотажа»
Составили Счеснулевич А., Матвеев Н. 
Издание Политотдела Бригады им. ВЦСПС Смоленск 1932.
_
Комбриг Приказ НКО СССР по личному составу №2488 от 28.11.1935

О награждении летчиков военно-воздушных сил РККА.
Центральный Исполнительный Комитет Союза ССР постановляет:
За выдающиеся личные успехи по овладению боевой авиационной техникой и умелое руководство боевой и политической подготовкой военно-воздушных сил РККА, наградить Орденом Красная Звезда: 220. Счеснулевича А. С. — командира бригады.
Председатель ЦИК Союза ССР М. Калинин. 
И. о. Секретаря ЦИК Союза ССР И. Уншлихт. 
Москва, Кремль. 25 мая 1936 г.
Опубликовано в № 121 Известий ЦИК Союза ССР и ВЦИК от 26 мая 1936 г.

В 1937 комбриг, поляк литовец, репрессирован!?

Полковник Ст.летчик испытатель УЗС и М на заводе №292

На летной работе с 1922г..По 1941г. работал на разных должностях в частях ВВС КА.Летает на всех современных истребителях. 
Имеет общим налет 2350 час., из них 500 часов на заводе по испытанию и приемке самолетов ЯК-1.Всего им принято на вооружение до 700 самолетов.
Как летчик испытатель провел испытания и сделал ряд предложении по доводке крупно-калиберного оружия,системы нейтрального газа, упрощений бензо и масло систем, по автоматическому штопору костыля и других.
Отлично владеет техникой пилотирования, он в двух случаях при отказе моторов при полете проявил находчивость и спас самолеты. Пользуется деловым авторитетом на заводе среди летного и руководящего состава. Дисциплинирован.
За проведенную работу по улучшению самолетов и их испытанию достоин награждения орденом "Красная звезда".

Начальник 2 отдела УЗС и М ГУЗ ВВС КА инженер-подполковник  \Москалев\ 12 Августа 1943 года.

*Если кто знает еще что нибудь об этих людях, их дальнейшую судьбу, пишите?!*

----------


## Andry33

*Летчики Смоленск 1930-1936*


*Семенов Дмитрий Васильевич 1908 г.р.*

9-я авиаэскадрилья ст.летчик РВС 1930г.

4-я авиаэскадрилья ком.звена БВО 1930г.

15-я авиаэскадрилья командиром 1936г. *??? Где она была в состав чего входила ???*
7-я истребительная авиаэскадрилья (бывшая 15-я авиаэскадрилья) БВО
44-я и 15-я авиаэскадрильи 10-й авиабригады

*Если кто знает еще что нибудь об этих людях, их дальнейшую судьбу, пишите?!*

----------


## Andry33

Фото 1932 год.

*Курдюмов Василий Михеевич 1906г.р.* 

Старший лейтинант абр БВО 83, 41иэ. погиб в Китае 29.10.37 а/к

83-я истребительная авиабригада (БВО/Брянск/1929) (1929-1934 28-я авиабригада, 1934-1936 1-я иабр)

В Сучжоу при посадке в конце пробега за пределами полосы перевернулся и сгорел вместе с самолетом командир первой истребительной группы летчиков-добровольцев капитан В.М. Курдюмов. 
Курдюмов В.М. из Брянска. Командир эскадрильи. Не учел, видимо, малой плотности горного воздуха и при посадке погиб.

----------


## Andry33

Неизвестный мне ?
1931-1934

*Если кто знает еще что нибудь об этих людях, их дальнейшую судьбу, пишите?!*

----------


## ivanovodessa

в 1929 году из Смоленска(?) на решение конфликта КВЖД перелетела истребит.эскадрилия  там был НИКАШИН  ищите  по =ФОТАЛЬБОМ КВЖД=С уваж.Алексей.Ищу данные- они перелетели или отправились всё же поездом?Так как он дает фото не перелета,а переезда по жел.дороге.Найдете-черканите

----------


## ivanovodessa

1928-1929 в Смоленске стоял  5 ИАЭ    ФОТОАЛЬБОМ авиационный.Создатель Алексей Калиновский

----------


## Andry33

*ivanovodessa* 
Да Спасибо!
А что там было с 1929по 1932-5?
И у меня написано в альбоме Смоленск 1-я эскадрилия!

----------


## ivanovodessa

на Гугле=
ФОТАБ  авиационный альбом=
ОПерации=
=КВЖД= смотрите фото Никашина А И
 5 ИАЭ Смоленск

----------


## Andry33

*ivanovodessa*
Да большое Вам спасибо, что Вы принимаете участие в моих поисках.
Такое впечатления что больше ни кого эта тема не интересует!
Я вроде фотографии выложил, для того что бы, люди вспомнили своих героев-летчиков-родных.
Ну еще я надеялся может быть и найдутся родственники этих людей.
Ну конечно можно ВСЕ это держать у себя в альбоме дома и смаковать.
А как же те, у кого не осталось ни чего, о своих дедах-родственниках.

----------


## Mig

> *ivanovodessa*
> Такое впечатления что больше ни кого эта тема не интересует!
> Я вроде фотографии выложил, для того что бы, люди вспомнили своих героев-летчиков-родных.
> Ну еще я надеялся может быть и найдутся родственники этих людей.


Андрей, как человек поседевший на авиафорумах, позволю себе заметить, что зря Вы обижаетесь... Обижаться-то не на кого...
Те люди, которые могут узнать кого-то по выложенным фотографиям, ныне совсем не молоды и, как правило, не имеют Инета...

Поэтому, если тема вас действительно интересует, запасайтесь терпением на долгие годы. И по крупицам - сегодня удалось опознать одно фото, через полгода - второе, а еще через 2 года раздобыли одну биографию - собирайте инфо.
Поверьте, так собирают информацию большинство из немногочисленных  участников этого форума, каждый из которых имеет свой интерес в истории авиации.  

Удачи!

----------


## Andry33

*Mig* 
Да, я не обижаюсь, просто мысли вслух!
Я потихоньку собираю по крупицам информацию, в процессе буду 
выкладывать.
Я надеюсь, что внуки и правнуки у них остались и заинтересуются.

С уважением, ко всем неравнодушным.

----------


## Andry33

Смоленск или Люберцы

----------


## Andry33

9 эскадрилия ???
БВО ведёт свою историю от Минского военного округа. 
Минский военный округ образован приказом РВСР № 297 от 28 ноября 1918г. 
на территории Смоленской, Витебской, Могилевской, Минской и Виленской губерний.

9 Дальнеразведовательная авиаэкскадрилия МВО Люберцы.
ЭТО одно и ТОЖЕ или НЕТ???

----------


## Mig

> 9 эскадрилия ???
> БВО ведёт свою историю от Минского военного округа. 
> Минский военный округ образован приказом РВСР № 297 от 28 ноября 1918г. 
> на территории Смоленской, Витебской, Могилевской, Минской и Виленской губерний.
> 
> 9 Дальнеразведовательная авиаэкскадрилия МВО Люберцы.
> ЭТО одно и ТОЖЕ или НЕТ???


Андрей, вопрос-то в чем?
Более, чем очевидно, что БВО и МВО - это разные округа. А где находятся Люберцы можно узнать, посмотрев на карту. Но даже без карты скажу, что 
Люберцы -  это не в БВО.smile:

----------


## Andry33

*Mig* Я это понимаю, но имел ввиду её могли перебросить или нет?
И вроде по Люберцам не было такой?

----------


## Mig

> *Mig* Я это понимаю, но имел ввиду её могли перебросить или нет?
> И вроде по Люберцам не было такой?


Андрей, постарайтесь, чтобы и Вас понимали с первого раза. И без переводчика :Smile: 

Маловероятно, чтобы целую эскадрилью перебрасывали из приграничного (Белорусского) округа во внутренний (Московский) округ. Тогда, да и потом, практика была другая - во внутренних округах (в глубоком тылу) готовили части, а затем эти боеготовые части перебрасывали в приграничные округа (на фронт).

----------


## ivanovodessa

по данным на 01.01.33г
 БВО  Смоленск - 450 авиабригада(бывшая 6-я)
 МВО Люберцы -  403 авиабригада( бывшая 10-я)
Это из интернета.Возможна ошибка.
Удачи

----------


## Подполковник

> *Счеснулевич Антон Станиславович 1896 г.р.*
> 9-я авиаэскадрилья имени К. Е. Ворошилова (9-я авиаэскадрилья БВО)
> ...
> Не знаю какой в Смоленске был полк, эскадрилья?
> Если кто знает пишите!!!


Во второй половине 1920-х гг. в Смоленске базировалась 4-я Отдельная истребительная АЭ (с 6.02.1926 г. - им. тов. Ворошилова).
1.10.1926 г. стала 9-й Отдельной истребительной АЭ им. тов. Ворошилова. 
Стояла в Смоленске до апреля 1934 г., после чего перебазирована на Д. Восток в р-н Владивостока.

----------


## Andry33

Подполковник, спасибо!
"Стояла в Смоленске до апреля 1934 г." Да все сходиться с 29 по 34 Смоленск, в 34 до 36 Матвеев Н.П. учился в академии Жуковского с 36 года на Люберецком аэродроме в 118 иоэ - в/ч5081.

----------


## simsim

СЧЕСНУЛЕВИЧ
Антон  Станиславович
(СЧЕСНУЛЕВИЧЮС Антанас Станиславо)

Лётчик-испытатель, полковник (1943).
Родился 26 октября (7 ноября) 1896 года в местечке Гирайцы Оранской волости Трокского уезда Виленской губернии (ныне – Тракайский район Литвы). В 1909 окончил сельскую школу, в 1913 – четырёхклассное городское училище. Работал в сельском хозяйстве.
В армии с сентября 1916. В 1916 окончил автомобильную школу.
Участник Первой мировой войны: в 1916-1917 – шофёр 2-го автосанитарного парка (Юго-Западный и Западный фронты).
В январе-феврале 1918 в составе 2-го автосанитарного парка участвовал в подавлении мятежа корпуса Довбор-Мусницкого в городе Слуцк Минской области (Белоруссия).
В Красной армии с марта 1918. Участник Гражданской войны: в ноябре 1918-июне 1919 – шофёр и авиамоторист 8-го авиапоезда-мастерской (Южный фронт). Участвовал в боях против Деникина и Мамонтова.
До февраля 1920 служил военкомом авиапоезда-мастерской. В 1920 окончил Егорьевскую военно-теоретическую авиашколу, в 1921 – Качинскую ВАШЛ, в 1922 – Московскую высшую авиашколу, в 1924 и 1925 – курсы усовершенствования начальствующего состава. Служил в строевых частях ВВС (Белорусский ВО).
В 1936 окончил Военно-воздушную академию имени Н.Е.Жуковского (оперативный факультет). Продолжал службу в строевых частях ВВС на командных должностях (Киевский и Одесский ВО). В 1940-1941 – лётчик-инспектор по технике пилотирования ВВС Одесского ВО.
С января 1941 по май 1946 – лётчик-испытатель военной приёмки авиазавода №292 (г.Саратов). Испытывал серийные Як-1 (1941-1944), Як-3 (1944-1946) и их модификации.
С мая 1946 – в запасе. Жил в городе Саратов. Умер 28 июня 1949 года.
Награждён орденами Ленина (21.02.1945, за выслугу лет), Красного Знамени (3.11.1944, за выслугу лет), 2 орденами Красной Звезды (25.05.1936, за отличную боевую подготовку; 2.09.1943, за испытания самолётов), медалями.

Жена – Счеснулевич Мильда Давыдовна (1907-1984)
Сын – Счеснулевич Альвиан Антонович, 1926
Саратовский ОВК личное дело БС-39126

----------


## cumulus

> СЧЕСНУЛЕВИЧ
> Антон  Станиславович
> (СЧЕСНУЛЕВИЧЮС Антанас Станиславо)
> 
> Лётчик-испытатель, полковник (1943).
> Родился 26 октября (7 ноября) 1896 года в местечке Гирайцы Оранской волости Трокского уезда Виленской губернии (ныне – Тракайский район Литвы). В 1909 окончил сельскую школу, в 1913 – четырёхклассное городское училище. Работал в сельском хозяйстве.
> В армии с сентября 1916. В 1916 окончил автомобильную школу.
> Участник Первой мировой войны: в 1916-1917 – шофёр 2-го автосанитарного парка (Юго-Западный и Западный фронты).
> В январе-феврале 1918 в составе 2-го автосанитарного парка участвовал в подавлении мятежа корпуса Довбор-Мусницкого в городе Слуцк Минской области (Белоруссия).
> ...


А фотографий , или хотя бы портрета нет?

----------


## Подполковник

> А фотографий , или хотя бы портрета нет?

----------


## Andry33

*Подполковник*
Очень интересная информация спасибо!
Долго искал внука СЧЕСНУЛЕВИЧА Антона Станиславовича, 
Нашел, думал что может фото или еще чего-то осталось (памятка фигур высшего пилотажа), но контакт не получился!
Очень сожалею!

Так же ищу информацию о *Семенов Дмитрий Васильевич 1908 г.р.*

9-я авиаэскадрилья ст.летчик РВС 1930г.

4-я авиаэскадрилья ком.звена БВО 1930г.

Был направлен после окончания академии Жуковского 15-я авиаэскадрилья командиром 1936г. ??? Где она была в состав чего входила ??? 
Что было дальше с этим человеком ???

Если не секрет *Подполковник* то как получили выписку, или лично смотрели, или запрос посылали (Саратовский ОВК личное дело БС-39126) ответ можно в личку.

С уважением Матвеев Андрей.

----------


## Andry33

Вроде нашел!

*СЕМЕНОВ Дмитрий Васильевич
*
майор, 70 иап, д. Фомино, Новоторжокского р-на, Калининской обл. Жена — Фадеева Елена Андреевна, г. Ростов-на-Дону, дачный пос, ул. Ленинская, 33а. Погиб в воздушном бою 23 августа 1939 г. Похоронен в братской могиле у вые. Ремизова.

Вопрос *70ИАП и 15-я* авиаэскадрилья что-то общее есть?

----------


## Andry33

Хотя Все похоже он был из Тверской области, но жена у него была вроде Надежда Семенова, а может это была сестра?
Все не просто в ЦАМО запрос можно подать только с подтверждением родства.
Вот еще фото СЕМЕНОВА Дмитрия Васильевича

----------


## Andry33

*СЕМЕНОВ Дмитрий Васильевич 1908 г.р., в РККА с 1926 г.* 
Старший летчик 9 АЭ, командир звена 4 АЭ БВО, командир 15 ИАЭ, командир 7 ИАЭ БВО, в дальнейшем проходил службу в 44 и 15 ИАЭ
Участник советско-японского конфликта на р. Халхин-Гол. Майор, командир эскадрильи 70 ИАП. Прибыл из 5(И)./1 ТБАП. На 30.7.39 имел налет на И-16 95 ч. Награжден медалью «За Отвагу» (22.2.41).
23.08.39 сбит в воздушном бою, погиб.
*23.08.39 г. 150-й сбап продолжал нести потери от зенитного огня. С боевого задания не вернулся экипаж майора Семенова.*  (http://www.proza.ru/2009/05/18/267)

----------


## Подполковник

Ещё информация о нескольких лётчиках 9-й Отдельной авиаэскадрильи им. Ворошилова (ОИАЭ). Смоленск, Белорусский ВО.
Самый известный из них. 

*ДЗЮБА Георгий Георгиевич*. Род. в 1911 г. В РККА с 1929 г. Окончил 3-ю Военную школу лётчиков и летнабов ВВС РККА им. Ворошилова (Оренбург). В декабре 1931 г. назначен младшим лётчиком в 9-ю ОИАЭ после окончания школы. В октябре 1937 г. с должности командира отряда 9-й ОИАЭ назначен командиром 44-й авиационной эскадрильи (ИАЭ) ВВС ТОФ. Позже командовал 1-м ИАП ВВС ТОФ. Участник ВОВ 1941-1945 гг. и войны с Японией в 1945 г. 3 ноября 1951 г. присвоено звание генерал-лейтенанта авиации. Скончался в 1960 г. 

Ещё лётчики 9-й ОИАЭ. 

*ПОЛЯХ Иван Кириллович*. Род. в 1909 г. В РККА с 1930 г. Окончил Военную школу пилотов ВВС РККА (КВО). 31 декабря 1933 г. назначен военным пилотом в 9-ю ОИАЭ после окончания школы. 30 июля 1937 г. переведён военным пилотом в 44-ю ИАЭ ВВС ТОФ. Участник ВОВ 1941-1945 гг. На сентябрь 1944 г., майор, исполняющий должность помощника командира по лётной подготовке и воздушному бою 7-го смешанного ИАП ВВС ЧФ. 

*СПЕСИВОВ Николай Иванович*. Род. 12 декабря 1906 г. В РККА с 30 ноября 1928 г. Окончил 3-ю Военную школу лётчиков и летнабов ВВС РККА им. Ворошилова (Оренбург). В марте 1934 г. переведён старшим лётчиком в 9-ю ОИАЭ из младших лётчиков 33-й ИАЭ ВВС БелВО. 23 апреля 1940 г. с должности инспектора по технике пилотирования 6-го ИАП ВВС ТОФ назначен инспектором по технике пилотирования Управления ВВС ТОФ. На апрель 1944 г., майор, помощник командира по лётной подготовке и воздушному бою 12-й штурмовой авиадивизии ВВС ТОФ. Участник войны с Японией в 1945 г. 

*ГАВРИЛОВ Иван Алексеевич*. Род. в 1907 г. В РККА с 1 июня 1931 г. Окончил 3-ю Военную школу лётчиков и летнабов ВВС РККА им. Ворошилова (Оренбург). 31 марта 1934 г. переведён старшим лётчиком в 9-ю ОИАЭ из младших лётчиков 33-й ИАЭ ВВС БелВО (Бобруйск). 7 мая 1939 г. с должности начальника штаба 2-й аэ 1-го ИАП ВВС ТОФ назначен инструктором по тех-ке пилотирования в 39-й ИАП ВВС ТОФ. 24 декабря 1940 г. назначен командиром 4-й аэ Военно-морского авиационного училища (ВМАУ) им. Сталина ВМФ. Участник ВОВ 1941-1945 гг. На сентябрь 1944 г., майор, начальник штаба 25-го Краснознознамённого ИАП ВВС ЧФ.

----------


## Andry33

Подполковник, спасибо что поддерживаете тему!
С уважением, Андрей.

----------


## Подполковник

> Ещё информация о нескольких лётчиках 9-й Отдельной авиаэскадрильи им. Ворошилова (ОИАЭ). Смоленск, Белорусский ВО.
> Самый известный из них. 
> 
> *ДЗЮБА Георгий Георгиевич*. Род. в 1911 г. В РККА с 1929 г. Окончил 3-ю Военную школу лётчиков и летнабов ВВС РККА им. Ворошилова (Оренбург). В декабре 1931 г. назначен младшим лётчиком в 9-ю ОИАЭ после окончания школы. В октябре 1937 г. с должности командира отряда 9-й ОИАЭ назначен командиром 44-й авиационной эскадрильи (ИАЭ) ВВС ТОФ. Позже командовал 1-м ИАП ВВС ТОФ. Участник ВОВ 1941-1945 гг. и войны с Японией в 1945 г. 3 ноября 1951 г. присвоено звание генерал-лейтенанта авиации. Скончался в 1960 г.


*Ищу фото генерал-лейтенанта Г.Г. Дзюбы (1911-1960).*

----------


## leonard

В Смоленске в 1938 г.базировалась 6 отдельная истребительная эскадрилья.Поделитесь информацией,кто богат,по этому формированию.Интересны командование,личный состав.
Есть ли в РГВА доки?Просветите темного,пока для меня это одно белое пятно!!!
С уважением.

----------


## Andry33

*Подполковник* 


> Ищу фото генерал-лейтенанта Г.Г. Дзюбы (1911-1960)


Фото скорее всего есть в ЦАМО учетно послужной карточке УПК тамже в карточке есть номер партбилета по которому можно получить анкету с автобиографией и фотографией!
С уважением, Андрей.

----------


## Andry33

Leonard  в РГВА очень дружелюбный интерфейс общения с людьми есть документы по разным эскадрильям и по назначениям поищите, а в Китай они не были направленны в 1938?
С уважением, Андрей.

----------


## airtrek24

> Вроде нашел!
> 
> *СЕМЕНОВ Дмитрий Васильевич
> *
> майор, 70 иап, д. Фомино, Новоторжокского р-на, Калининской обл. Жена — Фадеева Елена Андреевна, г. Ростов-на-Дону, дачный пос, ул. Ленинская, 33а. Погиб в воздушном бою 23 августа 1939 г. Похоронен в братской могиле у вые. Ремизова.
> 
> Вопрос *70ИАП и 15-я* авиаэскадрилья что-то общее есть?


Нумерация эскадрилий ,как и авиабригад менялась несколько раз. 70-й полк это последнее переформирование  и в полках номера начинались с № 1 и их было от 2 до 6. 15 аэ вероятнее всего из 15 авиабригады в брянске. (до 1933г)

----------

